# My first explore, Severalls Asylum Jan 14 (Pic Heavy)



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

Hello all, 

This is my first explore as im new to all this, and i must say it was a successful one at that 

Sweet Pea has introduced me to Urban Exploration, and im very glad he has. 
So, plan was to meet up at silly o clock in the morning and head to Colchester to the famous Severalls Asylum.

Brief bit of history for you all, although, you more than likely know it already

Severalls Hospital in Colchester, Essex, United Kingdom was a psychiatric hospital built in 1910 to the design of architect Frank Whitmore. It opened in May 1913.
The 300-acre (1.2 km2) site housed some 2000 patients and was based on the "Echelon plan" - a specific arrangement of wards, offices and services within easy reach of each other by a network of interconnecting corridors. This meant that staff were able to operate around the site without the need to go outside in bad weather. Unlike modern British hospitals, patients in Severalls were separated according to their gender. Villas were constructed around the main hospital building as accommodation blocks between 1910 and 1935. Most of the buildings are in the Queen Anne style, with few architectural embellishments, typical of the Edwardian period. The most ornate buildings are the Administration Building, Larch House and Severalls House (originally the Medical Superintendent's residence).

So, sitting in the car, waiting for Sweet Pea, 1 text msg to say im there, and another 10 minutes laters to say are you sleeping? No answer, so i go home and get a call about an hour later, IT WAS STILL ON! 

So, we get there and are greeted with a very muddy field, very muddy indeed, see below.




1390136135575 by stewep3, on Flickr

Anyways, we find our way in and we set up our cameras.

I'll let the photos do the talking for now.




IMG_0932 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_0941 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_0951 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_0954 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_0956 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_0961 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_0963 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_0990 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_0993 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1004 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1007 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1009 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1010 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1012 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1019 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1017 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1027 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1046 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1053 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1080 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1087 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1089 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1113 by stewep3, on Flickr




IMG_1115 by stewep3, on Flickr

As you can see i got a bit snap happy 

No sign of the infamour Michael, so after getting these shots, it was time to leave of our own accord.

All photos are unedited, litrally straight off of my SD card. 
I hope you like my pics.

Thanks again to Sweet Pea! Top bloke!!

More explores to come soon!

StewEP3


----------



## krela (Jan 19, 2014)

The photos spoke well! A very successful visit and report.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you very much Krela


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 19, 2014)

Cracking first report! Fantastic photos! 
Looking forward to many more!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks UrbanX, its nice to get good feedback from people who have been doing this a lot longer than me.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 19, 2014)

This is a great first report nothing wrong here.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

Means alot flyboys90. Thanks for all the nice comments everyone


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 19, 2014)

What a great place to start!
Great set of pics, 
Thanks..


----------



## MrDan (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice one matey, looking forward to meeting up with you again.
Lots for you to see.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

Cheers Stealthstar79


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 19, 2014)

MrDan, Cheers man! Sweet Pea said youd like to go back, im more than up for coming along, still so much to see.


----------



## sweet pea (Jan 19, 2014)

good stuff mate we had to chuck you in at the deep end and by the way im always late!


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 19, 2014)

Great stuff there and well done


----------



## ImmortalShadow (Jan 20, 2014)

Brilliant stuff! What a great place for your first explore  great report and photos, too.


----------



## Typochick (Jan 20, 2014)

Fantastic pix & report!


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 20, 2014)

She's a great ol' girl to lose your cherry in, so to speak  Top stuff that.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone  cant wait to get out there and explore more!!


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 20, 2014)

Great first report. A bit swampy up there, I see


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks LittleOz. More than a little swampy, i nearly lost a shoe!! haha


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 20, 2014)

Great first location and good shots! This place is a good trek for me, but I'll have to make the journey down soon! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey GPSJim, yeah, it was pretty much a 4 hour roundtrip for us, but totally worth it. The place is massive, and stunning to look around.


----------



## GPSJim (Jan 21, 2014)

I'll have to organise a trip 'down south' and get a few places knocked off my list, this will definitely be one of them  Hopefully I'll get to meet the famous secca  Thanks for the great recommendation.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes GPSJim, you should do just that!  Yeah, when i go back i hope to meet the Secca here lol


----------



## nelly (Jan 21, 2014)

Nicely done!!! I love Sevs!!!


----------



## Tsurion (Jan 21, 2014)

Nice one, looks very interesting


----------



## bazzaboy09 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have been here twice and twice I have had no luck in getting in. Very disappointed when I see the great photos that can be taken.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks all again for the nice comments. Bazzaboy09, try and try again. Your bound to get in one time! One time is all it takes to look around this fantastic place. I def wanna go back tho, still more to see!


----------

